# Port 3791?



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, I did an nmap on my TiVos... the Series 2 has:

80/tcp open http
443/tcp open https
2190/tcp open unknown
2191/tcp open unknown

But the S3 has:

80/tcp open http
443/tcp open https
2190/tcp open unknown
2191/tcp open unknown
3791/tcp open unknown
31339/tcp open unknown

We know that 31339 is the Creston port. What's 3791?

The Registered Ports list says this:

tvnetworkvideo 3791/tcp TV NetworkVideo Data port
tvnetworkvideo 3791/udp TV NetworkVideo Data port
# Kevin Brunner <[email protected]> July 2003


----------

